# Equalizer Settings



## Eweisser (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a 5.1 CH Blu-ray Home entertainment System. I'm not a huge electronics person, so forgive me if my terminology is off. It consists of 2 side speakers in the front, the same in back, a central speaker, and a subwoofer. I'm wondering what the best equalizer settings are. I love getting the most bass sound, and at the same time watch a lot sports and movies. The settings are as follows:

Subwoofer
250 Hz
600 Hz
3 kHz
7kHz
10 kHz

All of which have a setting of -6 to +6 dB. I'm just looking for a recommendation to get the best sound. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. If I am in the wrong area or forum, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Eweisser said:


> I love getting the most bass sound, and at the same time watch a lot sports and movies. The settings are as follows:
> 
> Subwoofer
> 250 Hz
> ...


I would recommend adjusting each one until the system sounds best to you.

cheers,


----------

